# 93 Altima won't start after new plugs



## hqnetwork (Sep 4, 2004)

I've searched the forums high and low but didn't really see anything that matched my situation.
*History*: My 93 Altima GXE had been having trouble starting since I bought it two months ago. it would chug/hestitate on starting up to 1000-1500rpms, then die. When it would finally start and 'catch', it would run fine, no hesitations on accelleration, idled fine. I did a compression check, and it was fine, between 177 and 185 psi on the compression tester.
I put in new plugs/wires, but one wire got pulled out of it's metal casing/socket (where it connects to the plug). So we fixed it and it was fine until apparently it came loose.

*Problem*: Yesterday I went to start it and the motor shook and idled horribly. I shut off the engine, and sure enough the problem wire had come undone. So I bought new wires and they installed no problem, no pulling-on or problems with the connectors now. However, when I went to start it, it turns over great, like it should, but no fuel. I put it to the floor at which time you should smell gas if it's flooding... not smelling any gas. I'm wondering if the ECU got 'tripped' as a failsafe when the other plug came undone and the engine was runnning. Thus, causing the computer to not allow the fuel pump to pump fuel to ignite.
the Ignition coil has spark, I checked that.

*New parts since the problem occured*: I changed as I mentioned, the plug wires and they are installed to the requirements of the Firing Order.
I also installed a new fuel pump relay and distributor cap and rotor.

*So my question being:* Do you think resetting the ECU will help if I try that? Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated. I'm new here, and already I love the info and the knowledgeable members!

Thanks!

P.S. Sorry for the book I wrote, but I figured I'd explain the most details up front.


----------



## hqnetwork (Sep 4, 2004)

Checking the error codes from the computer it looks as though it's 5 long flashes followed by 5 short flashes. In the Haynes manual that is:
Trouble Code: Code 55
Circuit or system: EFI system
Probable Cause: Normal operation

I've reset the computer to see if that helped but to no avail.


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

77-85 psi per cylinder? ouchie..


----------



## hqnetwork (Sep 4, 2004)

Asura said:


> 77-85 psi per cylinder? ouchie..


Sorry, there should have been a 1 before those numbers. my bad. I'll edit my post so new readers of the thread know it's not a compression issue.

The Haynes manual states 178 psi normal, and minimum 149 psi. so I'm right in range of normal compression.


----------



## hqnetwork (Sep 4, 2004)

A friend told me to check in the trunk on the same side as the gas filler for an emergency/impact fuel shutoff switch. From what it appears, there is one attached to the frame/support. It has a red center which was set inside. Tapping the thing popped the red nob up. I figured I had it at that point, that with all the engine shaking from the initial faulty plug wire, that it tripped the emergency cut-off.

Is what's in the trunk, (driver's side attached with two bolts), the emergency fuel switch?

The car still won't start; does not sound like the fuel pump is being triggered to start up.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Have you checked your fuel filter? It could be clogged enough that it's refusing to allow fuel to pass through. My 2000 Altima was having problems like that. The pump was busting its balls tryin to get fuel to the engine cuz after 75k miles no one had changed the stupid thing. After that it was smooth running. If that was your problem you coulda busted the pump or done something to the relay cuz it had to push out so much juice. I'd say it something worth looking at. Good luck


----------



## hqnetwork (Sep 4, 2004)

Darktide said:


> Have you checked your fuel filter? It could be clogged enough that it's refusing to allow fuel to pass through. My 2000 Altima was having problems like that. The pump was busting its balls tryin to get fuel to the engine cuz after 75k miles no one had changed the stupid thing. After that it was smooth running. If that was your problem you coulda busted the pump or done something to the relay cuz it had to push out so much juice. I'd say it something worth looking at. Good luck


I went out and got a new fuel filter, added some fuel to it, and installed it. Still no go. Not a bad thing though that I bought what I had, since the car was due for all that stuff.

However, from the garage's test (yes, I gave in to my stubborness and had it towed to the garage... )
Final Verdict: what i feared... fuel pump is gone.

So hopefully I will have it back tomorrow, and it should run well with all the new parts I've put on to troubleshoot. haha.
Oh well, live and learn, and pay pay pay to learn it!

-peace


----------

